# East Harbor



## AtticaFish

See a few reports coming in on Facebook, but not much on here. The 2nd hand reports i am gleaning from various places....... ice is generally 8" to 10" with better water clarity this week than last. Some people were avoiding walking straight out from the kayak ramp early this week because there was a thin spot, but have not heard anything about it since the deep freeze. Anyone here have reports?

Right now, planning on ditching work early and heading up there Friday afternoon. If anyone else is planning to be up there, shoot me a PM and maybe we can share info while we are out there. Also curious if the bite is better early morning or afternoon? If early bite is better, maybe i will find somewhere else to try on Friday and head up Saturday early. Have a feeling it is going to be busy on Saturday though.


----------



## Raylaser

AtticaFish said:


> See a few reports coming in on Facebook, but not much on here. The 2nd hand reports i am gleaning from various places....... ice is generally 8" to 10" with better water clarity this week than last. Some people were avoiding walking straight out from the kayak ramp early this week because there was a thin spot, but have not heard anything about it since the deep freeze. Anyone here have reports?
> 
> Right now, planning on ditching work early and heading up there Friday afternoon. If anyone else is planning to be up there, shoot me a PM and maybe we can share info while we are out there. Also curious if the bite is better early morning or afternoon? If early bite is better, maybe i will find somewhere else to try on Friday and head up Saturday early. Have a feeling it is going to be busy on Saturday though.


Good Luck Attica!! Be safe and hopefully you will be sending some nice fish porn!! I'm heading north tomorrow morning to fish with my nephew on a couple lakes in Michigan about 90 minutes away. Hope to have some pics of my own by the end of the day.


----------



## fishincrazy55

Good luck men. I may be heading up to east harbor tomorrow but it would be until 4 or 5 pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scum_Frog

Shoot me a text tomorrow russ I'll prolly be out on EH....was just there a couple days ago and launched out of kayak.....no issues we drilled a few holes on the way out as well and ice was 6" plus every where we drilled and all near where the open water was. No issues at all. Water Clarity got worse as we were there due to the wind but have a guy there fishing right now and just sent me a pic and clarity wasnt too hateful. Should catch some fish.


----------



## AtticaFish

fishincrazy55 said:


> ......it would be until 4 or 5 pm......


If my plans go right, i should be up there around 1:00 or 2:00 and fish till dark. If you want to get a hold of me, send me your cell number in a PM and i will send you back mine. I should be set up and fishing by the time you get there and maybe put you on fish quicker.





Scum_Frog said:


> Shoot me a text tomorrow russ I'll prolly be out on EH.......


I will send you a message on my way up and maybe you can point me in the right general direction. If they aren't biting, we can always cross that channel over on WH..... I'll let you go first.


----------



## Skip Hoffman

lots of water today and only about 6 inches 4 wheeler went through up in corner across from kayak ramp be careful if anyone goes


----------



## Eyeonthefly

Skip Hoffman said:


> lots of water today and only about 6 inches 4 wheeler went through up in corner across from kayak ramp be careful if anyone goes


How was the fishing?


----------



## Skip Hoffman

we didnt catch any but heard some guys did ok


----------



## fisher person

hear a snow mobile went thru yesterday somewhere also. Didn't see it myself.
I Fished out there Fri, Sat, Sun. Sunday was tough for me, I caught probably 40 or so in 4 hours of fishing but the size was not good, kept 6.


----------



## Scum_Frog

seen some pics from guys who fished yesterday and man thats a day I wish I was out....lots of guys crushed the fish.....tons of perch caught and crappie too.....crazy.


----------



## Zach216913

Scum_Frog said:


> seen some pics from guys who fished yesterday and man thats a day I wish I was out....lots of guys crushed the fish.....tons of perch caught and crappie too.....crazy.



I agree I was pretty dam dissapointed I didn't get to make it out there yesterday to say the least. Wonder how the ice is looking after today :/


----------



## furtrapper

convenient the wife to go with me yesterday had a great day caught 9 perch over 8 inches 57 gills and 8 nice crappies . what a great day with the wife. every where we drilled 8 plus inches of ice .left at 3 alot of water on ice.


----------



## furtrapper




----------



## Zach216913

furtrapper said:


> convenient the wife to go with me yesterday had a great day caught 9 perch over 8 inches 57 gills and 8 nice crappies . what a great day with the wife. every where we drilled 8 plus inches of ice .left at 3 alot of water on ice.


Sounds like a great day out with the wife ! Wish I could convince Mone to come with me lol


----------



## DBV

My Dad and I had a great day yesterday. Probably caught over 100 fish and kept 18. Was slow straight out from the kayak ramp, but moved towards all the huts and then it was almost non stop action. Was great to be out. Sure hope the ice can hold.

Also - that was an atv that went in. That was a weak spot to begin with, as birds kept it open. They were able to get it out.


----------



## furtrapper

anyone have boot or eyes on how the ice is holding up any report would be great appreciated


----------



## AtticaFish

If it does hold up........ i might try heading up there on Sunday morning. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## Zach216913

Fished there yesterday. Ice was getting sketchy. I wouldn't be back out on it unless it freezes over again. Was sitting on 6 in ice but only maybe half was good the rest was cloudy soft ice. Some spots were all soft ice 5 inch of it spots Spud bar would go through one hit... And people were walking around no sound bar like nothing.... -.- there was still some good ice but wasn't consistent at all. And I herd it rained pretty good there last night/today and more rain tomorrow. Even if it gets cold again over weekend or whatever this rain is killing it and I'm loosing hope. Going to have to go north I guess. Why Couldn't that polar vortex last like a week or two.. lol


----------



## AtticaFish

Zach216913 said:


> Fished there yesterday.........


Thanks for the info. Think i have been reading your reports on Facebook also. I do agree, it would have been nice to at least stay cold through this week so i could get another weekend to jump around. I only got out on about half the lakes i wanted over the last 2 weekends. Some cold coming back starting Thursday nigh, hopefully can find someplace by Sunday.


----------



## Zach216913

Right I got out there 3 times this year and I wanted to get out to other places this weather around here just never cooperates. I'm sure someone's fishing it today the ice was just deteriorating fast and getting too sketchy for me. Hoping this isn't the end but looking bad right now I think unfortunently


----------



## hoppy63

Zach216913 said:


> Fished there yesterday. Ice was getting sketchy. I wouldn't be back out on it unless it freezes over again. Was sitting on 6 in ice but only maybe half was good the rest was cloudy soft ice. Some spots were all soft ice 5 inch of it spots Spud bar would go through one hit... And people were walking around no sound bar like nothing.... -.- there was still some good ice but wasn't consistent at all. And I herd it rained pretty good there last night/today and more rain tomorrow. Even if it gets cold again over weekend or whatever this rain is killing it and I'm loosing hope. Going to have to go north I guess. Why Couldn't that polar vortex last like a week or two.. lol



Did you catch????


----------



## Zach216913

hoppy63 said:


> Did you catch????


Yeah lots of dinks but took home a few nice ones for dinner. Wasn't as good of bite for me as other days. Herd someone was out on it today so must still be ok. Idk tho first hand that rain did damage I'm sure. Was a still good ice when I was out but so inconsistent deffidently happy I had Spud bar.


----------



## hoppy63

hoppy63 said:


> Did you catch????


Anyone out today....ice reports?


----------



## fisher person

im going to check it out in a bit. I will see if I can post an update


----------



## fisher person

5 to 6 in


----------



## furtrapper

I just drove thru there an there was about 20 to 30 people on the ice out from kayak launch did not walk our on the ice or talk to anyone but the edges looked pretty rough . will be the in the am an give a report


----------



## hoppy63

FYI.......word I got second hand, NOT from being there myself, was 3-5". Fishing was great.....CATCHING was non-existant. That was late morning-early afternoon.


furtrapper said:


> I just drove thru there an there was about 20 to 30 people on the ice out from kayak launch did not walk our on the ice or talk to anyone but the edges looked pretty rough . will be the in the am an give a report


----------



## fisher person

i probably took 75 to hand and kept 3, but im pretty selective. I disagree with the 3-5, maybe it was somewhere else, but where i was was 5-6 at the worst. There were some iffy looking spots but.....
Dink city out there today for me, I could not keep away from the small ones. Tried moving twice but same thing.


----------



## Eyehunter_18

Fished today edges off kayak ramp were not great but good enough to get out of the good ice. Ice for me was 4-6 inches of good ice. Lots of small fish took a couple home for a nice dinner. Great day on the water back at it tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fisher person

i thought the edges were much better than sunday


----------



## hoppy63

Glad to hear....might try tomorrow. Like I said....I was not there...2nd hand info.....3" is different to lots of people!!!


fisher person said:


> i probably took 75 to hand and kept 3, but im pretty selective. I disagree with the 3-5, maybe it was somewhere else, but where i was was 5-6 at the worst. There were some iffy looking spots but.....
> Dink city out there today for me, I could not keep away from the small ones. Tried moving twice but same thing.


----------



## hoppy63

hoppy63 said:


> Glad to hear....might try tomorrow. Like I said....I was not there...2nd hand info.....3" is different to lots of people!!!





fisher person said:


> i probably took 75 to hand and kept 3, but im pretty selective. I disagree with the 3-5, maybe it was somewhere else, but where i was was 5-6 at the worst. There were some iffy looking spots but.....
> Dink city out there today for me, I could not keep away from the small ones. Tried moving twice but same thing.





Eyehunter_18 said:


> Fished today edges off kayak ramp were not great but good enough to get out of the good ice. Ice for me was 4-6 inches of good ice. Lots of small fish took a couple home for a nice dinner. Great day on the water back at it tomorrow.
> Did you fish until dusk?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppy63

Did you fish until dusk?


----------



## fisher person

No problem . I've scavenged info from this site and thought I'd share for once. Out toward the middle or hot may have been 3 in. But I stayed away from those areaa


----------



## Eyehunter_18

hoppy63 said:


> Did you fish until dusk?


Yes till 6:30 ish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish

Fished EH in the afternoon and the ice was good. At least 6" or more in all the holes I cut. I went out from the campground parking and straight out the ramp. Fine getting out but could see where someone put a foot through on the ramp. On the way in, I tried to go around it and got too close to the concrete and put my whole leg through up to my hip. Other guys were using the path to the left of the ramp to get on. I would say DO NOT try walking straight out the ramp.


----------



## Eyehunter_18

AtticaFish said:


> Fished EH in the afternoon and the ice was good. At least 6" or more in all the holes I cut. I went out from the campground parking and straight out the ramp. Fine getting out but could see where someone put a foot through on the ramp. On the way in, I tried to go around it and got too close to the concrete and put my whole leg through up to my hip. Other guys were using the path to the left of the ramp to get on. I would say DO NOT try walking straight out the ramp.


Glad to hear you’re ok. Kayak ramp was safe today fished 9-3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish

Eyehunter_18 said:


> Glad to hear you’re ok.....


Thanks. I know better. Spudded my way up close around the junk ice to find a safe path and then my sled got stuck on the edge of the dock. I stepped on a spot I hadn't checked yet to get it around the dock. Duh.


----------



## AtticaFish

Fishing wasnt good for me. I went way away from the big group. Dink perch after dink perch. I found the deeper water in the channel way out from the ramp and it was completely clean of weeds. Big groups of bass were cruising through regularly. This was a drag burner.


----------



## fshnfreak

Well you had a better trip than I did i was there for 4 hours yesterday morning and managed 1 dink perch.


----------



## furtrapper

fished east harbor yesterday from 7till 2 managed 64 hand size gill 13 perch over 8 inches an 1 crappie great day to be on the ice all holes I drilled was 8 inches the edges look pretty scary but safe just spud you way out went out of the kayak launch stay away from the crowd an gas auger funny 5hing every time someone drilled a hole with a gas auger the fish would stop biting for about 15 minutes . alot of sorting


----------



## Scum_Frog

Awesome job!


----------



## fisher person

fished the harbor yesterday from 8am-4pm. Ran out of bait around 2, I should have left then. Clarity got worse as the day went on w/ a strong N wind, maybe that had something to do with it Lots of sorting again took home 3 nice perch and 8 big gills.
1 quad out there today, edge started to look iffy at kayak, probably my last time out unless things freeze again.


----------



## hoppy63

Would not give up just yet.....forecast temps out 10 days don't look too terrible. Hopefully guys/gals get a few more chances. Would be nice if the wind could cooperate for a week, at least be moderate. Seems like a lot of wind this year. If not for all that gale force wind during arctic blast, we could be driving to Canada for a good beer in afternoon before coming back for afternoon bite!



fisher person said:


> fished the harbor yesterday from 8am-4pm. Ran out of bait around 2, I should have left then. Clarity got worse as the day went on w/ a strong N wind, maybe that had something to do with it Lots of sorting again took home 3 nice perch and 8 big gills.
> 1 quad out there today, edge started to look iffy at kayak, probably my last time out unless things freeze again.


----------



## fisher person

I use to dread ice. Now that I got into ice fishing I have been converted hope ur right hoppy


----------



## Zach216913

Any one fish the harbor today wondering how edges at kayak ramp are. Thanks


----------



## furtrapper

I will have boots an eye on east harbor Saturday am will post conditions


----------



## Zach216913

I'm headed there tomorrow morning out k ramp let y'all know how it goes


----------



## fisher person

good luck out there, thanks in advance for the report on the ice


----------



## Zach216913

Sitting on 8.5 in of ice out pretty far from kayak ramp ice making crazy noises but kayak ramp was good to go get out and get some fish !


----------



## DBV

Nice - that is awesome. After today, we should be hardening up even more and making some more ice.


----------



## AtticaFish

Zach216913 said:


> Sitting on 8.5 in of ice out pretty far from kayak ramp ice making crazy noises but kayak ramp was good to go get out and get some fish !



Good deal and good luck out there! I saw some odd ball reports (Facebook) claiming there was 6' of open water to get out on the ice yesterday, but they all sounded like 3rd hand, word of mouth reports. Or a drive by reporter.  Glad to see boots on the ice. Come on post man........ bring me my new auger head!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zach216913

AtticaFish said:


> Good deal and good luck out there! I saw some odd ball reports (Facebook) claiming there was 6' of open water to get out on the ice yesterday, but they all sounded like 3rd hand, word of mouth reports. Or a drive by reporter.  Glad to see boots on the ice. Come on post man........ bring me my new auger head!!!!!!!!


Been seeing a lot of bs on fb... Kinds rediculous .got some nice ones only kept the ones over 7.5 or so. Had to leave but was hot in morning **** down for us and we moved around some. Nice day on some good ice tho


----------



## rutnut245

Other than a little wet on top, ice and the edges were in good shape. Better grade of fish today. Put a pound on them after my fourth move. They were really snapping when I left at 4:00.


----------



## TDD11

You guys care to share or PM a general vicinity? Anyone headed over near the channel or do you not have to go that far?


----------



## rutnut245

TDD11 said:


> You guys care to share or PM a general vicinity? Anyone headed over near the channel or do you not have to go that far?


Check your in box.


----------



## fisher person

thanks for the update, maybe I will get out there this weekend after all.


----------



## fisher person

Found the bite pretty tough on Monday. I fished 9.5 hours and took home 12, at least 8 were perch.
First light was even slow for me, I could stay for last light to see how that went.


----------



## DBV

I had a really good day on Monday, although Saturday was the fastest of the weekend. Yesterday was steady.


----------



## TDD11

I took my dad, brother, and a buddy up Saturday. We stayed mostly on the SW side of the pack, although not far enough south to line up with the boat ramp.

I used a Gold Nugget colored Mooska jig and put a whooping on my company. I'd VERY lightly switch my rod until I had one looking, then be still. Seemed to trigger them. Also... It was my first time fishing with spikes - I'd hang 2 or 3 off my jig, and I couldn't believe how long they would hold up compared to wax worms. I know at one point I had to have caught 25-30 fish on the same 2 spikes, and I only replaced them because.. why not?

We moved around a few times trying to find larger fish without so many throwbacks. Seemed like I could move, catch 5 really nice fish, then the size would drop off. Managed 1 10.75" perch and the buddy caught a 10-11" crappie. Those were our only 2 fish that weren't bluegill or pumpkinseed.

We even brought 2 scoops of shiners but only caught catfish and bass on them. Dad caught at least a 3lb largemouth, looked like a giant when I saw it below the ice.

I was hoping someone would confront the guy blaring the music all day, and shove that speaker up his ass. I guess I was brought up to listen to my music loud enough that I could enjoy it while still being considerate to others.


----------



## fisher person

Sounds like you had a nice day sat. I was probably 200 yds SEof that music sat. Heard it again Monday, judging by the music it was the same person.
I found it annoying but I didn't go ask them to turn it down either so what can I say.
I was afraid there was more than fishing going on in the shanty from the music that was playing lol.


----------



## AtticaFish

I heard the music on Monday also. I don't get it, why can't they just put in some classic rock. Who doesn't like (or in the very least tolerate) classic rock???? If you are gonna crank it like your a DJ at a party, at least make it something most people will know.


----------



## DBV

They should not be playing anything, as it is so disrespectful to the people around you. Again, it is 2019, if you have to listen to music get some bluetooth headphones. Not sure why people just can enjoy the outdoors and nature. Always has to be one person that ruins it for everyone else. Same with the people constantly swearing on the ice, when East Harbor has a lot of families out.


----------



## Raeman70

TDD11 said:


> I took my dad, brother, and a buddy up Saturday. We stayed mostly on the SW side of the pack, although not far enough south to line up with the boat ramp.
> 
> I used a Gold Nugget colored Mooska jig and put a whooping on my company. I'd VERY lightly switch my rod until I had one looking, then be still. Seemed to trigger them. Also... It was my first time fishing with spikes - I'd hang 2 or 3 off my jig, and I couldn't believe how long they would hold up compared to wax worms. I know at one point I had to have caught 25-30 fish on the same 2 spikes, and I only replaced them because he.. why not?
> 
> We moved around a few times trying to find larger fish without so many throwbacks. Seemed like I could move, catch 5 really nice fish, then the size would drop off. Managed 1 10.75" perch and the buddy caught a 10-11" crappie. Those were our only 2 fish that weren't bluegill or pumpkinseed.
> 
> We even brought 2 scoops of shiners but only caught catfish and bass on them. Dad caught at least a 3lb largemouth, looked like a giant when I saw it below the ice.
> 
> I was hoping someone would confront the guy blaring the music all day, and shove that speaker up his ass. I guess I was brought up to listen to my music loud enough that I could enjoy it while still being considerate to others.


Yea, the guy blaring music was confronted...by me. I yelled out of my shanty to turn the damn music down. So he turns it up for one song then packs up and went somewhere. Heard it later that day. After he left the bite was back on and I smoked them.


----------



## Trouthunter

Sounds like all of you need to take down the phone number of the park rangers to report these people.


----------



## hoppy63

Anyone out today that can give conditions getting on to ice? Looking at going in AM. Thanks for any info.


----------



## AtticaFish

Fished from 7:00 to 2:30 on Saturday. Had only 4 keepers until 1:00. Last hour and a half I put another 34 In the bucket.

After cutting 30 or 40 holes, went back and started trying old holes on my way back towards the kayak ramp. One of Zach's old holes had weeds standing 4' off the bottom. Showed movement in the weeds on my Humminbird so dropped down. It was one after another up until 2:30 when I had to leave. Cooked up a bunch with garlic butter and ate them with noodles and the last of my basil pesto from last year's garden. Awesome day on EH and should have enough in the freezer to make it till spring........ maybe. 

(have pictures but having trouble uploading)


----------



## Zach216913

AtticaFish said:


> Fished from 7:00 to 2:30 on Saturday. Had only 4 keepers until 1:00. Last hour and a half I put another 34 In the bucket.
> 
> After cutting 30 or 40 holes, went back and started trying old holes on my way back towards the kayak ramp. One of Zach's old holes had weeds standing 4' off the bottom. Showed movement in the weeds on my Humminbird so dropped down. It was one after another up until 2:30 when I had to leave. Cooked up a bunch with garlic butter and ate them with noodles and the last of my basil pesto from last year's garden. Awesome day on EH and should have enough in the freezer to make it till spring........ maybe.
> 
> (have pictures but having trouble uploading)


Glad I'm not the only one having picture troubles I was wondering what's going on tried numerous times kept failing


----------



## ress

Thread about it in the Lounge


----------



## AtticaFish

I'd love to see what the wind is doing to the ice up there at EH today. I walked towards the inlet on Saturday until I ran into a strip of thin white ice I wasn't comfortable crossing. When i walked off in the afternoon, the top half inch was starting to honeycomb.

My pond was 95% covered yesterday now is less than half covered.


----------



## sam.baer

Just left EH. Didn't walk out. A lot of water got pushed out to the lake. The northern corner is all mud. I've got pictures but not letting me upload. Doesn't look good though.


----------



## Zach216913

Yeah idk why the pictures won't upload last few days. Never had a problem before this. The water has dropped 3-4 feet in the harbor since 10 am today !!! The ice was almost level with boat ramp now it's down 3 ft. Wish it would let me upload pictures! Not sure what kind of damage it's going to do the the ice when wind stops and water rushes back in. Can't imagine there'd be much left after that. But we shall see I guess


----------



## AtticaFish

Glad I got up there when i could and was able to put a meal or 2 in the freezer. I would guess (just my own guess) that the ice is done for the year. Made 4 trips total but only found the fish on 2 of those trips. It is an absolute outatanding fishery. Just crazy how many bluegill are caught and the average size is amazing. Got to meet up with a few members as well, always good to put faces to the names!


----------



## Zach216913

AtticaFish said:


> Glad I got up there when i could and was able to put a meal or 2 in the freezer. I would guess (just my own guess) that the ice is done for the year. Made 4 trips total but only found the fish on 2 of those trips. It is an absolute outatanding fishery. Just crazy how many bluegill are caught and the average size is amazing. Got to meet up with a few members as well, always good to put faces to the names!


Couldn't agree more. I expect when water comes rushing back in the ice that's lefts gonna break up and even if it re feezes together somewhat going to be sketchy and not worth it. I agree it's most likely over unfortunently but at least was able to fish it a good bit this yeah and got the freezer filled for summer! Got 2 gallon bags of smaller bags of gills from there through outbthe season I am pretty satisfied. The adverage size there is amazing.. honestly I think it's bc so many fish are taken from there every yeah. it allows for the normals and smaller gills to reach their full potential and not get stunted . The amount of gills I caught over 8 inches there is incredible. An amazing fishery


----------



## AtticaFish

Pictures from Saturday......










Our Bassett waited for every scrap she could get...



















Kept out 20 pieces to cook up with butter, lemon and garlic. Ate them with noodles and the last of my basil pesto from the garden last year. 



















Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish

My guess on the ice conditions could very well be wrong...... from what i've seen on Facebook today, that ice might have a chance to heal up this week with the cold temps.


----------



## Zach216913

AtticaFish said:


> My guess on the ice conditions could very well be wrong...... from what i've seen on Facebook today, that ice might have a chance to heal up this week with the cold temps.


I was pretty surprised myself when I seen that!! That watters gotta be pretty dirty though I would imagine but regardless! See they fixed the picture problem Hun? Look good my dog does the exact same thing. Lmao I friend up the perch eggs and gave them to her she loved them.


----------



## Zach216913

My photos won't upload still for some reason lol -.-


----------



## AtticaFish

I used tapatalk to post the pics. Had it on my phone from a while ago but don't use it much. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Attica - those bluegills look really good. Never tried making them that way before. So the recipe is that simple?


----------



## AtticaFish

DBV said:


> Attica - those bluegills look really good. Never tried making them that way before. So the recipe is that simple?


Pretty much. Just rinse and dry the fish then season. I used a generous shake of garlic salt and then a little sprinkle of paprika and basil. Heat butter in the pan and toss the fillets in. Squeeze on some lemon and add a little fresh garlic. Flip them once and squeeze on more lemon. They take maybe 5 minutes tops if you have your pan good and hot. That easy. We eat them like this often while camping. I always take along either fresh lemons or limes when we go camping. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

Attica, where did you fish in relation to the group on Saturday?


----------



## AtticaFish

TDD11 said:


> Attica, where did you fish in relation to the group on Saturday?


I fished closer to the shore (harbor barrier) and towards the inlet than the main pack. Walked out from the kayak ramp about 75 yards and turned left then just kept going. I met up with Zach at about 9:00 and we kept working our way towards the inlet little by little. I would say we were NE of the pack and the farthest ones out. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

AtticaFish said:


> I fished closer to the shore (harbor barrier) and towards the inlet than the main pack. Walked out from the kayak ramp about 75 yards and turned left then just kept going. I met up with Zach at about 9:00 and we kept working our way towards the inlet little by little. I would say we were NE of the pack and the farthest ones out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


Were you or Zach in a red suit? Looked like you had a sled but never set up a shanty? Guy I'm talking about had a 6" hand auger but someone he was with had a 8" power. Was either of those you? Sounds like it was you by the description of where you went.


----------



## AtticaFish

TDD11 said:


> Were you or Zach in a red suit? Looked like you had a sled but never set up a shanty? Guy I'm talking about had a 6" hand auger but someone he was with had a 8" power. Was either of those you? Sounds like it was you by the description of where you went.


Sure was! I have the red Arctic Armor suit and the hand auger and Zach had the power auger. You must have been out in that area also? If I would have found those fish earlier, would have popped my shanty. From talking to others though it seemed like the bite really didn't get started till noon or 1:00 anyway. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach216913

TDD11 said:


> Were you or Zach in a red suit? Looked like you had a sled but never set up a shanty? Guy I'm talking about had a 6" hand auger but someone he was with had a 8" power. Was either of those you? Sounds like it was you by the description of where you went.


Yup that was us out there! Attica I'm betting you any money when you went back and hammered them it was out of the same whole I caught those 5 or 6 really nice pumpkin seeds earlier in the day with the hole stuffed full of weeds. Then I moved down to where it was clear of weeds and caught that perch. But I caught those 6 fish back to back to back in the thick weeds then it died and I moved on. You said you back tracked that way I bet the bite just didn't turn on till after 1 like you said. If somehow get back out there again this season deff not wasting my time waking up early to get out there cause seems like they been turning on in afternoon a lot better. Glad you went back to those holes and hammered them tho wish I didn't have to leave at noon lol


----------



## Zach216913

Attica thanks for the tip. I downloaded Tapatalk so I could upload pics finally since it wasn't working like. Usualy












































Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

My dad and I were in the Eskimo hub, to the west of you guys. (I know, way overkill for 2 guys. Lol. Usually we have a group of 4) My dad was outside the shanty a lot, hole hopping trying to get something going, but I stayed put in the shanty most of the day - by no means was it a hot bite but I had one hole right on the edge of the weeds that I was catching in - a few crappie, maybe 6-8 perch (some throwbacks some keepers), one whitefish, and then of course pumpkinseeds and bluegill. The holes right next to that hole weren't catching at all. It wasn't hot but it was good enough, with enough perch and crappie mixed in that I was having a hard time moving.
It died out in the afternoon, about the time you were leaving Attica. You spoke to my dad about the pumpkinseeds as you were leaving - so after you left we moved over to where you were.
We could not get them to go in your old hole, but I moved 10-15 feet and caught them in heavy weed cover. 

For some reason, I just had this intuition when I heard the guy talk to my dad as passing by, I thought of your screen name. What are the odds it was you. Haha.


----------



## Zach216913

TDD11 said:


> My dad and I were in the Eskimo hub, to the west of you guys. (I know, way overkill for 2 guys. Lol. Usually we have a group of 4) My dad was outside the shanty a lot, hole hopping trying to get something going, but I stayed put in the shanty most of the day - by no means was it a hot bite but I had one hole right on the edge of the weeds that I was catching in - a few crappie, maybe 6-8 perch (some throwbacks some keepers), one whitefish, and then of course pumpkinseeds and bluegill. The holes right next to that hole weren't catching at all. It wasn't hot but it was good enough, with enough perch and crappie mixed in that I was having a hard time moving.
> It died out in the afternoon, about the time you were leaving Attica. You spoke to my dad about the pumpkinseeds as you were leaving - so after you left we moved over to where you were.
> We could not get them to go in your old hole, but I moved 10-15 feet and caught them in heavy weed cover.
> 
> For some reason, I just had this intuition when I heard the guy talk to my dad as passing by, I thought of your screen name. What are the odds it was you. Haha.


The ones I caught that day I got out of a whole completely choked with weeds fishing right at the very top of them or town in the weeds. Hard to see the fish on the graph then all of a sudden one would just shoot right up lol. Then I moved 10 feet no weeds at all and caught an almost 13 in perch. Seemed like the gills we're sticking tight in the weeds that day for the most part. Only had one or two come all the way up for it


----------



## TDD11

Zach216913 said:


> The ones I caught that day I got out of a whole completely choked with weeds fishing right at the very top of them or town in the weeds. Hard to see the fish on the graph then all of a sudden one would just shoot right up lol. Then I moved 10 feet no weeds at all and caught an almost 13 in perch. Seemed like the gills we're sticking tight in the weeds that day for the most part. Only had one or two come all the way up for it


It was similar for me, when I moved over to where you guys had been, I couldn't draw them out of the weeds. But I could drop my jig down in the weeds and see it on the Lowrance, and see a fish come in. 

I contemplated going out on the far edge of the group, past you guys, if we were going to make a move. I think we just waited too long to do that.


----------



## AtticaFish

That is funny TDD11. I looked back and saw that you did move over to those holes after i walked by and was hoping you guys could get them going. The one hole that was really going good (it was one of Zach's, 8") i had a pile of wax worms in front of. I ran out of spikes and was down to only waxworms and the fish were stealing them so quick i just dumped a pile on the ice so i didn't have to dig in the container. I had to drop all the way down into the weeds maybe a foot off the bottom to get any bites..... could see lots of movement in the weeds on the Humminbird and had to really watch close to follow my jig down. I did have a crappie hooked up but didn't make it on to the ice.

It seemed to me that it was just that small isolated bunch of weeds that was good, maybe there were some active bugs down there or something. We put a ton of holes in that small general area and they just weren't spread out even a little.


----------



## Zach216913

AtticaFish said:


> That is funny TDD11. I looked back and saw that you did move over to those holes after i walked by and was hoping you guys could get them going. The one hole that was really going good (it was one of Zach's, 8") i had a pile of wax worms in front of. I ran out of spikes and was down to only waxworms and the fish were stealing them so quick i just dumped a pile on the ice so i didn't have to dig in the container. I had to drop all the way down into the weeds maybe a foot off the bottom to get any bites..... could see lots of movement in the weeds on the Humminbird and had to really watch close to follow my jig down. I did have a crappie hooked up but didn't make it on to the ice.
> 
> It seemed to me that it was just that small isolated bunch of weeds that was good, maybe there were some active bugs down there or something. We put a ton of holes in that small general area and they just weren't spread out even a little.



Man we turned that ice into Swiss cheese out there swear I drilled like 60 holes all morning. And it was only that one hole choked with weeds that really produced more than one or two fish. The other holes i would get one here and there and have to keep moving to get more. They were a lot easier to find beggining of season lol


----------



## fisher person

Impressive perch there zach.
I had a couple of very good early mornings about 1.5 weeks ago, my p.m.s were not good.
One of my friends that fished out there had the opposite results as ne, with p.m. being better, but he was fishing in a totally different area than I usually fish.


----------



## Zach216913

fisher person said:


> Impressive perch there zach.
> I had a couple of very good early mornings about 1.5 weeks ago, my p.m.s were not good.
> One of my friends that fished out there had the opposite results as ne, with p.m. being better, but he was fishing in a totally different area than I usually fish.


Thanks! I think it's going on the wall . I know they get bigger but biggest I've ever caught !


----------



## TDD11

I can't get over how gorgeous those pumpkinseeds are. Also, this is my personal best perch. I have a Panfish Popper combo that is extremely sensitive, I actually saw a hit, picked up, and thought the rod tip seemed odd so I reeled up. Thought I had weeds on at first, caught that tiny little guy.


----------



## AtticaFish

I have a Panfish Popper also, it is my favorite ultralight. Only have one other rod that is similar that i put a couple new guides on recently. Love how they bend dang near in 2 with a good bluegill. The pumpkinseeds are very cool. Sent a picture to a friend and he commented how brightly colored they were.


----------



## AtticaFish

Those pumpkinseeds don't like to come up either, they turn and try to just bolt back down to bottom when they get hooked. Sure fun on light line with a good drag.


----------



## fisher person

def. can tell when you have one of those on. 
Awesome colors on those, and nice perch also there TDD11.
I guess that is a more impressive catch than Zach's perch


----------



## fisher person

man, the forecast is looking pretty sweet for getting out there again. looks like its is staying near 32F in Danbury Twp today w/ warmer temps south. Not significant warms temps for 12 days.
I thought it was over for sure. what do you think?


----------



## DBV

Definitely don't think it will be over. We should be making ice the next week, which is awesome news!


----------



## Zach216913

TDD11 said:


> I can't get over how gorgeous those pumpkinseeds are. Also, this is my personal best perch. I have a Panfish Popper combo that is extremely sensitive, I actually saw a hit, picked up, and thought the rod tip seemed odd so I reeled up. Thought I had weeds on at first, caught that tiny little guy.
> View attachment 294957
> View attachment 294959


I love how the pumpkin seeds look at well so colorful! And I've caught a few perch like that this year too lol


----------



## AtticaFish

I sure thought is was going to be over after the blow on Sunday.... the long term temps are not going up all that much though. It is tough to build ice this late in the season with the longer hours of sunlight, but EH ice seems to be holding stronger than any other ice in the region for now. I found one vein of thin thin ice of Saturday i didn't want to cross so i would imagine there will be more of those bad spots. If i was to get back up there, it would be very cautiously and i probably would not venture as far as i had been.

Also have to be very cautious at home..... i've already been 4 weekends in a row out on the ice. Gotta make sure every last piece of laundry is done and folded, dishes done, water hauled for the week, maybe i'll sweep the floor.... BEFORE i even mention it!


----------



## Zach216913

lolololol Attica I feel that one 100% I've already done all the house chores. Might hit my buddies pond here shortly just to get out. Herd 3-4 inches and 5 inches from people at eh yesterday. Also herd lots of spots the spider would go through one hit. All I got to say is if I make it back out it's going to be a Spud out Spud in kinda day. The ice is going to very so much in different spots. I am itching to get out again but at same time I don't wanna get wet over it. If anyone goes just be smart and safe. Might try to get out there this weekend I'm not totaly sure tho. Time will tell.


----------



## TDD11

Same here. I think I'll be pushing my luck to try to go out again this weekend. So far she's been really understanding that our ice seasons are so short and unpredictable, that I need to fish it while I can. In a way I feel I ought to stay home and try to knock out some projects.


----------



## BFG

That ice has to be sketchy as hell with the way the water dropped and then came back. 95% of the ponds around my area have open water. No way. I'm going north.


----------



## Raylaser

Nice reports here guys!! Looks like EH has been a hot spot for NW OH recently. I was in Michigan last week fishing various inland lakes and the bite was super slow except for the LM Bass. I couldn't keep them off my hook. Nice ones too, all between 14-18", fat and healthy. Fun on the ole bluegill rod. But of course back down the hole they all went. Not that I keep many when they're in season but I do like eating LM I catch through the ice during those season when we have fishable ice before January 1st. Like most fish they taste better when caught in the extra cold water! Don't really like them once water temps get above 60 degrees.


----------



## fisher person

It's funny hearing the , get stuff done so I can fish stories. 
Being single, I forget how easy life can be.
I was hoping to get out sat a.m. but you guys have me reconsidering now. I will probably poke my head out there not so early sat am and see what it looks like


----------



## Raylaser

Life always seems to get in the way of fishing!!


----------



## DBV

Will definitely be fishing EH this weekend, unless we go to Canadian side St Clair. If not this weekend, for sure the next. Temps are only getting colder next week and will definitely be making ice.


----------



## Zach216913

fisher person said:


> It's funny hearing the , get stuff done so I can fish stories.
> Being single, I forget how easy life can be.
> I was hoping to get out sat a.m. but you guys have me reconsidering now. I will probably poke my head out there not so early sat am and see what it looks like



Must be nice  lol


----------



## kanu

Friday is March 1st so check your license. the new fishing licenses are 365 day licenses from date of purchase. I didn't realize that they had changed from March 1st to Feb. 28th.


----------



## fisher person

Thanks for the heads up in the new license format


----------



## BigGill

Haven't posted for quite a while, how's the ice help up? Anyone been up last couple days? Thanks


----------



## AtticaFish

Only have 2nd hand reports..... Sounds like someone did get out on EH in the last 2 days from the kayak ramp but it also sounds like they did not venture far. There were 2 different ice thickness reports from 2 guys who sounded like they were with each other (also said there were no fish left in the harbor) so i won't even bother repeating how thick they said the ice was. There may be fishable areas by the weekend on EH, but you better take your time and have all your safety stuff. 

That said, i did get the green light from my better half to head out on Sunday. Not sure yet where but will try and find somewhere! If all else fails, i'm sure i can find a dock to pop some holes off of.


----------



## addicted to fish

AtticaFish said:


> Only have 2nd hand reports..... Sounds like someone did get out on EH in the last 2 days from the kayak ramp but it also sounds like they did not venture far. There were 2 different ice thickness reports from 2 guys who sounded like they were with each other (also said there were no fish left in the harbor) so i won't even bother repeating how thick they said the ice was. There may be fishable areas by the weekend on EH, but you better take your time and have all your safety stuff.
> 
> That said, i did get the green light from my better half to head out on Sunday. Not sure yet where but will try and find somewhere! If all else fails, i'm sure i can find a dock to pop some holes off of.


Give me a pm . I am trying to get out to my marina this weekend. Or just call me. You have my number!


----------



## TDD11

I'm most likely going to give it a break this weekend, focus on some productivity at home, and plan to get out next weekend. Weather forecast looks good so far for next week.


----------



## DBV

Anyone hit East Harbor today and if so how was the fishing/ice? Thanks!


----------



## hoppy63

I'm heading that way now....will report.




DBV said:


> Anyone hit East Harbor today and if so how was the fishing/ice? Thanks!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

A buddy and I are planning a trip up Wednesday after the cold spell we’re supposed to get.


----------



## $diesel$

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> A buddy and I are planning a trip up Wednesday after the cold spell we’re supposed to get.


You look like a big dude, SP. You might fall through and we won't get to have that drink.


----------



## hoppy63

Nobody off of boat launch. Half dozen of kayak. Once you get on ice it is not bad. No action.



hoppy63 said:


> I'm heading that way now....will report.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Don’t jinx me Dave......


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

fisher person said:


> It's funny hearing the , get stuff done so I can fish stories.
> Being single, I forget how easy life can be.
> I was hoping to get out sat a.m. but you guys have me reconsidering now. I will probably poke my head out there not so early sat am and see what it looks like


It’s funny, I’m not single yet couldn’t imagine having to get hunny-do list done. Like we Fish 24-7 and can barely find time to do our list, lol. If you piled up my whole list the entire year it might take me a full weekend to do. Seems like a lot of excuses to not be out doing what we would rather be doing. Just saying fellas....


----------



## $diesel$

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Don’t jinx me Dave......


hahahahahaha, okay, my friend.


----------



## AtticaFish

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> .........couldn’t imagine having to get hunny-do list done. Like we Fish 24-7 and can barely find time to do our list....


That is awesome, glad it works for you. I am nuts about fishing, but don't think I want to fish 24/7. Cool how every family is unique. Happy wife, happy family, happy life!

My wife is pretty cool about it, she understands how I wait all summer for our breif time on the Ohio ice. But it is a dance. Don't want to be gone fishing all day every weekend but do want to get outside. It is not always just a list of chores to get done either. Time with the kids is high on that list (they don't come out fishing with me anymore) as well as just helping my wife with everyday chores. When the kids are grown and out of the house, my wife will be happy to go along with me.


----------



## fisher person

well work call cut my trip short. I fished 2.5 hours and probably landed 8 and kept 1. I went out of kayak area and stuck closer to shore and east. not many marks, not many bites.
Hope it gets better as the day goes.
The edge seemed ok, were a couple boards down for first 5 ft just in case


----------



## DBV

Ice is still fine. Very hard ice at about 4 to 5 inches thick. Shore ice seemed fine too. Fishing was extremely slow and water very murky in most spots. Probably about 35 to 40 people out when I was their. At least the ice survived last weekend and we should be good for at least another week now. Fishing should only improve, once it clears up.

Sure was a great day to be on the ice and glad we tried it!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Thanks for the reports guys. Probably head up Wednesday.


----------



## hoppy63

Anyone off boat ramp, or any word on conditions there???


DBV said:


> Ice is still fine. Very hard ice at about 4 to 5 inches thick. Shore ice seemed fine too. Fishing was extremely slow and water very murky in most spots. Probably about 35 to 40 people out when I was their. At least the ice survived last weekend and we should be good for at least another week now. Fishing should only improve, once it clears up.
> 
> Sure was a great day to be on the ice and glad we tried it!


----------



## hoppy63

Anybody out there catching today???


----------



## BFG

I fished east harbor for about 90 minutes today. Water was dingy and coming up through my holes at times. Lots and lots of cracking and popping...and current. Kayak ramp was frozen solid when I got on, had 3” of water on it when I left 90 minutes later. Nobody that I talked to had caught a fish, let alone any fish. Lots of guys moving around. Had 8” of ice where I was, guys out farther said 5” out there.


----------



## fisher person

I agree, pretty tough. I fished 1 till 545 with about 12 fish to hand. All went back, pretty small except for 2 bass that were about 17 in. Kayak redge is refrozen on the way out


----------



## fisher person

Anyone with a first hand report on the edges at EH from Friday-today??
Thinking of going sat am


----------



## floater99

Was there this am NOBODY on ice ? I did not fish just riding around looking


----------

